# Olive wood cufflinks



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 13, 2013)

Just got the hardware in.  I've been waiting to do some of these.


----------



## Tage (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been wanting to do cufflinks.  I figure it's a good use for all those pen blank cutoffs I keep saving.


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 13, 2013)

awesome! where did you get the hardware?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 13, 2013)

Tage said:


> I've been wanting to do cufflinks.  I figure it's a good use for all those pen blank cutoffs I keep saving.



Yes, but it's a whole lot easier when they are still on the end of a bigger piece


----------



## lorbay (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice Dan.

Lin.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 14, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> awesome! where did you get the hardware?



China.  Haha.  Via eBay.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 14, 2013)

I got some from Timberbits when I needed to "bulk" up the order to get free shipping.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 14, 2013)

The perfect gift for your Pastor.........

Oh, wait a minute, you made those for your self.....LOL

Very nice


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 14, 2013)

Is there a tutorial?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 14, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> Is there a tutorial?



I would probably do one if there was interest.

Really it's the same exact thing as doing a custom finial.


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 14, 2013)

My daughter makes cufflinks to match the high end pens she sells.  She doesn't charge for them, but uses the waste from the blank to make them quickly, and the buyer loves the bonus!

I used a dead center (I have far too many laying around) and ground it down to the diameter of the cufflink insert, essentially making a mandrel/bushing combo.  She uses heavy duty double sided tape to stick the blank onto the end and turns/polishes it in just a couple of minutes.  Using the mandrel as a size gauge, she can press fit them into the cufflink hardware.  They fit so nicely she doesn't even need to glue them!

The green and brown set are turned from the same blank of Liquid Money.  They look really neat in person as they have contrasting amount of green vs brown.  The blue set is TruStone and has specks of gold in them.

Next time I am out in the shop I'll shoot a picture of the mandrel I made.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 14, 2013)

Drb007 said:


> My daughter makes cufflinks to match the high end pens she sells...Using the mandrel as a size gauge, she can press fit them into the cufflink hardware.  They fit so nicely she doesn't even need to glue them!



Be careful about "snap fit" (no adhesive), if using wood. The wood disk could dry in whatever is its future environment, thus shrink a bit, and fall right out.:redface:


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good point.  I'd add a drop of CA.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 14, 2013)

Great idea!

Dave


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 14, 2013)

Drb007 said:


> My daughter makes cufflinks to match the high end pens she sells.  She doesn't charge for them, but uses the waste from the blank to make them quickly, and the buyer loves the bonus!  I used a dead center (I have far too many laying around) and ground it down to the diameter of the cufflink insert, essentially making a mandrel/bushing combo.  She uses heavy duty double sided tape to stick the blank onto the end and turns/polishes it in just a couple of minutes.  Using the mandrel as a size gauge, she can press fit them into the cufflink hardware.  They fit so nicely she doesn't even need to glue them!  The green and brown set are turned from the same blank of Liquid Money.  They look really neat in person as they have contrasting amount of green vs brown.  The blue set is TruStone and has specks of gold in them.  Next time I am out in the shop I'll shoot a picture of the mandrel I made.



Cool  I'd like to see the mandrel  

I just put the blank in pin jaws and round and whip them off   

I've only done a couple though so I'm not very fast yet


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 14, 2013)

Timberbits still has them for sale. Wonder if it'd be worth getting 10 sets of each finish. Aside from eBay, anybody know who else might sell the hardware?

Only other place I found them at was at cuffcrazy.com. they even have a square set.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 14, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> Timberbits still has them for sale. Wonder if it'd be worth getting 10 sets of each finish. Aside from eBay, anybody know who else might sell the hardware?  Only other place I found the recessed kind was at Stylish Cufflinks for men - High quality Silver cufflinks. they even have a square set.


  I believe there is another US pen kit seller that offers them

I might try the cuff crazy type site as well


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 14, 2013)

Woundn't it be hard to turn the square ones?


----------



## Turned Around (Dec 15, 2013)

I was just mentioning that. Might be cool to have a couple different styles. It'd be easy to mass produce the square ones, too


----------



## Sataro (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice looking cuff links Dan!


----------



## scotian12 (Dec 15, 2013)

Not being in the business world any more, do people still use cuff links?    Darrell


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 15, 2013)

scotian12 said:


> Not being in the business world any more, do people still use cuff links?    Darrell



People with style still do.  ;-)


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 15, 2013)

I wear them 2-3 times a week!


----------



## AngryRhino (Dec 16, 2013)

I for one, would like to see a tutorial on these as well.


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 16, 2013)

They look great. The wood is really gorgeous with those pretty grains. Great job!


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 16, 2013)

Those look sharp!


I have made several pairs in sports themes and order them from Rio Grande

Cuff Links and Tie Components

Etsy has a nice selection of people selling hardware. I was burned on Ebay by a bad batch. The metal was so thin half of them were bent when the arrived. There are several other jewelry supply stores that carry them if you google it!


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 22, 2013)

Well got my cufflinks yesterday, made my center, just have to get the double sided tape this morning to hold the piece on the center.  Then going to try my hand at turning a couple.


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 22, 2013)

So here is my first attempt.  Spalted Blackline Sycamore cufflinks.  Figured out a decent process but need to formulate a better one.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 22, 2013)

Cool.  

I put the blank or decent sized cutoff in my chuck pin jaws and round to size, polish the end and part with a hacksaw (lathe off)


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks, just went between centers, rounded to size the cut off tailstock end with coping saw.  Then used double sided tape to hold wood on wood center I made the sanded and finished.

Double sided tape was said to just hold it so you can turn but that was not true.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 22, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> Thanks, just went between centers, rounded to size the cut off tailstock end with coping saw.  Then used double sided tape to hold wood on wood center I made the sanded and finished.  Double sided tape was said to just hold it so you can turn but that was not true.



In the pin jaws it's rock solid and you can get the size about right for both at the same time - or 4 or more depending on how much material you have.


----------



## Neededwill (Dec 22, 2013)

Wish I had pin jaws to use.  What type of chuck and jaws do you have?


----------

